# SO funny!



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Why do you see people throw little 3 pound rocks when they're trying to test if a 180 pound man can be on the ice ? XD


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

…Because 180 pound rocks are too heavy to throw! ;-)


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

'Cause they've got 3 pound rocks in their craniums.

⫸<{{{{{⦅°>


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Uh hello. 60 three pound rocks is 180 pounds


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

funny...
once I had a professional (biologist) in my office asking how thick the ice has to be in order to support the weight of a dump truck loaded with dirt. they were going to make some small islands in a shallow lake for duck/geese habitat. I told him doesn't matter after the second or third load as the weight of the dirt on the ice would be greater than that of the truck and load. they gave up that idea pretty quick.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Where's the math majors when you need them?

A three pound rock depending upon the force of the throw and impact and the size per square inch of the impact may have more PSI than a 180 lb man's PSI wearing a size 11 boot by about 3 inches wide, and that would change if he is walking or hopping:?:mrgreen:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Where have I heard this before???


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Where's the math majors when you need them?
> 
> A three pound rock depending upon the force of the throw and impact and the size per square inch of the impact may have more PSI than a 180 lb man's PSI wearing a size 11 boot by about 3 inches wide, and that would change if he is walking or hopping:?:mrgreen:


Could be&#8230; But you're talking impact, not static load. The ice that stops a 3 pound rock from breaking through might support a 180 pound person, but for how long?

Rocks are a %$*@@ poor way to check the ice.

⫸<{{{{⦇°>


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Mavis13, that is funny, and a better way of what I was trying to point out;-):grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fishrmn said:


> Could be&#8230; But you're talking impact, not static load. The ice that stops a 3 pound rock from breaking through might support a 180 pound person, but for how long?
> 
> Rocks are a %$*@@ poor way to check the ice.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{⦇°>


Yes rocks are a poor way to check the ice, use novice fishermen for that.:grin:


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

I just send my wife out if it holds her it will hold me if not no more nagging :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, we could just use the guy aero found;-)
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/23-humor/69937-how-norwegians-born.html


----------

